# W.A.R.  North.



## Flaustin1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Time to start planning if we havnt already.  Gotta be on my off weekend this year.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2017)

Flaustin1 said:


> Time to start planning if we havnt already.  Gotta be on my off weekend this year.



I nominate you to put it together this year!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, lets give it a go.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2017)

Sho would be good to have it up on the Coleman River again.
Howboutcha,Greg in Clayton? Is that possible?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Sho would be good to have it up on the Coleman River again.
> Howboutcha,Greg in Clayton? Is that possible?



That was a great spot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That was a great spot.



Yep, I'd go back!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2017)

First thing is to get the ok from Cliff and Cathy,the landowners.
Greg in Clayton,where are you?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 13, 2017)

Ain't been up there since the fire(Coleman River).  I will go up and see what it's like up that way. I been spending a lot of time(about everyday for the few weeks) over that way helping a buddy with a addition on his place up Tate City.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ain't been up there since the fire(Coleman River).  I will go up and see what it's like up that way. I been spending a lot of time(about everyday for the few weeks) over that way helping a buddy with a addition on his place up Tate City.



Glad to hear from you,Greg!
What doyou think about another campout there?
Did those fires do a lot of damage there?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 14, 2017)

Just got back from up on the creek and from visiting with Cliff and Cathy. After the last get together there, folks around here are welcome there anytime. Guess a good impression was left with them !! I personally appreciate that !! Looks like the ball is in your court Flaustin. PM sent. The fires burned down to the creek. No major damage in that area. Done more good than bad.

On another note, there can be a get together there that doesn't have to be the official "WAR". A lot of folks like to be able to bring campers. The not being able to there causes some not to be able to come.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Coleman River it is.  Let's set a date.  What month are y'all thinking?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 14, 2017)

Flaustin1 said:


> Coleman River it is.  Let's set a date.  What month are y'all thinking?



Are you wanting to experience frostbite or not?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Are you wanting to experience frostbite or not?



No frostbite!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2017)

While we've had a relatively mild winter, spring nights can still get chilly up here (as you may recall from the WAR we had at Champ's place in Cleveland.)

I'd recommend a date sometime in May or June.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2017)

Sounds good to me!
How bout it,Flaustin?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Works for me.  I will narrow it down to two weekends in may and we can take a vote.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2017)

How boutchoo,Hillbilly?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2017)

Shane,this is not far from you!


----------



## riverbank (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm keeping an eye on it Dave. That's for sure. We sure have been jealous of the past ones y'all have have had. My wife wants to go to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> How boutchoo,Hillbilly?



Sounds good to me! Early June would be best for me, pretty tied up in May.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, first or second weekend in June ought to be about perfect.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds good to me... I hope we can cook some meat!!!!!


----------



## K80 (Feb 16, 2017)

We have birthdays in first part of June and childhood cancer events. June 4th is grants birthday and June 13 is Elizabeth's. June 10 is a cancer event put on by a Charity that did a lot for us while Grant was sick.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2017)

Fathers day is June 18th.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2017)

Last weekend in June?
That would give me more time to get my guitar out of hock.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 17, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Last weekend in June?
> That would give me more time to get my guitar out of hock.



We have another get together of family/locals there the weekend of July 1 for the 4th.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 18, 2017)

We had a four day camping trip planned June 16 - 20 at Fall Creek Falls Tn. I read a post on here that June 18 is Father's Day. My dad is 86 and I don't want to miss Father's Day with my dad so I cancelled our reservations. This camping trip was going to be a reunion of sorts with my old camping club that I used to be in several years ago. I can camp anytime and never know how many fathers days my dad has left. I didn't have the heart to tell my dad that I would be out of town. Anyways I am interested in camping with y'all when y'all get a date set. I love to primitive camp.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2017)

3ringer said:


> We had a four day camping trip planned June 16 - 20 at Fall Creek Falls Tn. I read a post on here that June 18 is Father's Day. My dad is 86 and I don't want to miss Father's Day with my dad so I cancelled our reservations. This camping trip was going to be a reunion of sorts with my old camping club that I used to be in several years ago. I can camp anytime and never know how many fathers days my dad has left. I didn't have the heart to tell my dad that I would be out of town. Anyways I am interested in camping with y'all when y'all get a date set. I love to primitive camp.


The Coleman River site is about as pretty  a primitive site as I've ever seen.
Hope we can pick a date that works for Flaustin and the majority!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> We have another get together of family/locals there the weekend of July 1 for the 4th.



I would be honored to be there,but doubt I can make it to both.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> The Coleman River site is about as pretty  a primitive site as I've ever seen.



It's awesome, nothing less.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> The Coleman River site is about as pretty  a primitive site as I've ever seen.
> Hope we can pick a date that works for Flaustin and the majority!



Any photos ?


----------



## riverbank (Feb 20, 2017)

If I can make it to this one would y'all be interested in another whole hog or was that a hassle to baby sit that thing while trying to enjoy the day?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 20, 2017)

That was a fine hog,Shane! We just didn't have experience cooking or cutting it up.
I think it would be possible to get a big smoker into this site,but my opinion would be cut the pig up and smoke it on several smaller smokers.Trim the hams and shoulders and slab out the ribs.

Three Ringer,if you search for W.A.R. North 2015 there are pictures of the Coleman River site.I don't know how to link you.....maybe someone can?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> That was a fine hog,Shane! We just didn't have experience cooking or cutting it up.



Hold on now, some of us did.  We were just too polite to interrupt the expert that took charge of the operation.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 20, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Hold on now, some of us did.  We were just too polite to interrupt the expert that took charge of the operation.



 Who was that masked man ???


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2017)

2nd or 4th weekend of may would be best for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Hold on now, some of us did.  We were just too polite to interrupt the expert that took charge of the operation.



  Seems as though I recall a couple of fellers that looked a lot like us taking it off the cooker at about 2AM after Myron Mixon went to bed and forgot about it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 21, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Seems as though I recall a couple of fellers that looked a lot like us taking it off the cooker at about 2AM after Myron Mixon went to bed and forgot about it.



Your memory doesn't fail you.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Feb 21, 2017)

Flaustin1 said:


> 2nd or 4th weekend of may would be best for me.


Hey my friend.. 2nd is Mother's Day, 4th is Memorial Day. By the way, Hey to all my friend's on here..


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Hold on now, some of us did.  We were just too polite to interrupt the expert that took charge of the operation.



Was that the same expert that was feeding pine logs  to the smoker?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Hey my friend.. 2nd is Mother's Day, 4th is Memorial Day. By the way, Hey to all my friend's on here..



Flaustin,do you have any weekends off in June?

HEY,UNCLE EDDIE!


----------



## riverbank (Feb 21, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Was that the same expert that was feeding pine logs  to the smoker?



Say it ain't so.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 21, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Seems as though I recall a couple of fellers that looked a lot like us taking it off the cooker at about 2AM after Myron Mixon went to bed and forgot about it.



Myron Mixon "ALWAYS" goes to bed and leaves the cooking to the help. Saw it on the tv many times now so it has to be true.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 22, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Flaustin,do you have any weekends off in June?
> 
> HEY,UNCLE EDDIE!



Yes sir, none are free though.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2017)

So...we vote on a weekend in May,correct?

Hard for me to tell this far out,but I 'll go along with the crowd.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> So...we vote on a weekend in May,correct?
> 
> Hard for me to tell this far out,but I 'll go along with the crowd.



I'm tied up every weekend in May.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm tied up every weekend in May.





Youse a kanky rascal aintcha . .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 22, 2017)

OK so I've managed to make some late June dates available.  How bout it?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 22, 2017)

June 23, 24, and 25?


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 23, 2017)

Do y'all use generators for your campers. Just checking . Some people frown on the noise they make.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Do y'all use generators for your campers. Just checking . Some people frown on the noise they make.



I frown on 'em,but I'm an old curmudgeon who prefers the sound of the mountain creek to a generator.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Do y'all use generators for your campers. Just checking . Some people frown on the noise they make.



This place on the Coleman river is pretty much tent camping unless you have a short pop-up.  The road in has some pretty serious water breaks that would likely hang on a long camper.  I took my hammock last year and it was fantastic.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 23, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This place on the Coleman river is pretty much tent camping unless you have a short pop-up.  The road in has some pretty serious water breaks that would likely hang on a long camper.  I took my hammock last year and it was fantastic.



Is this private property or US Forest land. I have visited Sandy Bottoms and Tullalah River campgrounds that I believe is close to where you are talking about.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 23, 2017)

Flaustin1 said:


> June 23, 24, and 25?



Greg,do you think these dates would be ok with Cliff and Cathy?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Is this private property or US Forest land. I have visited Sandy Bottoms and Tullalah River campgrounds that I believe is close to where you are talking about.



It's private land off of a FS road, and it's not the same road as Sandy Bottoms.  Same neighborhood, but not the same road.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 23, 2017)

Up Coleman River Road,right?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 23, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Greg,do you think these dates would be ok with Cliff and Cathy?



Any weekend I reckon, except the weekend of July 1. There is a annual camping/cooking/dranking/dirt stompin  that goes on there then. Yall pick one and I will ask to make sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Do y'all use generators for your campers. Just checking . Some people frown on the noise they make.



I am one of those who frown on the noise they make. I go camping to get away from lectricity and suchlike.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I am one of those who frown on the noise they make. I go camping to get away from lectricity and suchlike.



I don't own one. I didn't want to be the only one sweating while everyone else was chillin .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I don't own one. I didn't want to be the only one sweating while everyone else was chillin .



We all be chillin.  It's da mountains.


----------



## K80 (Feb 24, 2017)

I didn't hear anyone complain about my generators.  Several remarked how quiet the ryobi's were.

What's the temps run during that time of the year up there?  Down here in this part of northeast Ga it is hot in June.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 25, 2017)

K80 said:


> What's the temps run during that time of the year up there?  Down here in this part of northeast Ga it is hot in June.



Who knows?  Temps are normally much colder in February than what we've been having.  But typically, June is pretty pleasant.  WAR IV was in early June and I seem to recall it was right nice.  The Coleman river runs right through camp and if it gets too hot, you can take a dip.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2017)

June in the mountains is typically really nice-70s/80s daytime, 60s at night. But like NGS said, you can never tell. I have seen a killing frost here  once on June 9th, and about got hypothermia and froze on lake Fontana one night in late June when the temp dropped down to about 40 and the fog came up thick. Our average last frost date here where I live a few counties away from the site is May 10th, if that tells you anything.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 28, 2017)

Mr.Flaustin,it's your call....you da man wit da plan!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2017)

Flaustin couldn't find his buttocks with both hands.


Folks just don't know how much goes into a "Gathering.."     


I've had one on my property and help host 3 others, time and money...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flaustin couldn't find his buttocks with both hands.
> 
> 
> Folks just don't know how much goes into a "Gathering.."
> ...



Care to itemize the costs fer us Quack ?? You can PM the siren info if ya like !!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Quack im grabbin as I type.  Both of which I can do with one hand.  Computer time has been limited lately.  Sorry folks.  Last week of June is good for me.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 2, 2017)

So is this it ?? Last full weekend in June ??


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey gregg, why don't you send out a group text??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 2, 2017)

Communication is the thing that makes organizing one of these gatherings work.
Unfortunately,a lot of folks are shy about posting on one these threads and actually saying "Yes,I'm coming,and I'll bring ______."


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 2, 2017)

I think it'll work for me.  We'll get closer to the date and known numbers before we settle on grub.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 2, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Hey gregg, why don't you send out a group text??



Like I told yall this morning......dang phone smarter than I am !! Course, it wouldn't be hard !!

OK Flaustin !!! June whatever through the 25th it is then looks like !! I will clear it with Cliff and Cathy and see to it the gate is unlocked.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Like I told yall this morning......dang phone smarter than I am !! Course, it wouldn't be hard !!
> 
> OK Flaustin !!! June whatever through the 25th it is then looks like !! I will clear it with Cliff and Cathy and see to it the gate is unlocked.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2017)

Yall don't miss out this time...plenty of time to plan for it!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 8, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Hey gregg, why don't you send out a group text??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 8, 2017)

Was down at Cliff's house this morning. LOL, he was asking what is gona be for supper this go round !! I told him that Wes and Chris mentioned Prime Rib for everyone!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 8, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Was down at Cliff's house this morning. LOL, he was asking what is gona be for supper this go round !! I told him that Wes and Chris mentioned Prime Rib for everyone!!



You buy it, we'll cook it!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 8, 2017)

Shane (riverbank) has offered another of his fine grass-fed pigs!

Reckon how much a whole beef ribeye costs nowadays?
Either one would sho be good!


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 8, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance but what does W.A.R. stand for?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 8, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what does W.A.R. stand for?



I believe WAR started as Woody's Area Rendezvous.  There have been WARs in the southern part of the state and WARs in the northern part.  This will be the 3rd WAR north for me.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 8, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Was down at Cliff's house this morning. LOL, he was asking what is gona be for supper this go round !! I told him that Wes and Chris mentioned Prime Rib for everyone!!



You buy it, Wes will cook it, I'll cook taters...


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 8, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> You buy it, Wes will cook it, I'll cook taters...


I will brang my brand new dutch oven and cook a pot of soup bean's with a big piece of fat back in them yum yum.. Maybe Wes can cook corn bread in his camp oven. I will bring everything we need.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 8, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> I will brang my brand new dutch oven and cook a pot of soup bean's with a big piece of fat back in them yum yum.. Maybe Wes can cook corn bread in his camp oven. I will bring everything we need.



Uncle Eddie's soup beans with Wes corn bread, Chris fried taters, all we need is a big ole Vidalia onion and some meat!!!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 9, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Uncle Eddie's soup beans with Wes corn bread, Chris fried taters, all we need is a big ole Vidalia onion and some meat!!!


Man o Man, We talking now.. I will even bring you a get tar to play with. I can't hardly wait to see all my buddy's again, Picking and grinning and eating some good food.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Man o Man, We talking now.. I will even bring you a get tar to play with. I can't hardly wait to see all my buddy's again, Picking and grinning and eating some good food.



Are we there yet?


----------



## riverbank (Mar 9, 2017)

Dave said he used to wish he could sang. Now he wishes NChillbilly could. HAHA...Just kidding.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Dave said he used to wish he could sang. Now he wishes NChillbilly could. HAHA...Just kidding.



That's the durn truth. I wish I could too. What I lack in talent, I make up for in volume.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't know what I'll have to offer, I have a guy talking to me about buying a bunch of pigs at one time right now. We're trying to go into purebred Berkshire hogs. So if I can work out a deal with this guy the pickins might be slim for a little while. But I wont be slap out of pigs. I'll have something. Size is just the only issue. I don't want to leave y'all eating wish sandwiches. (2 pieces of bread and you "wish" there was something between them)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 9, 2017)

riverbank said:


> I don't know what I'll have to offer, I have a guy talking to me about buying a bunch of pigs at one time right now. We're trying to go into purebred Berkshire hogs. So if I can work out a deal with this guy the pickins might be slim for a little while. But I wont be slap out of pigs. I'll have something. Size is just the only issue. I don't want to leave y'all eating wish sandwiches. (2 pieces of bread and you "wish" there was something between them)



Don't you worry about us.  We ain't never gone hungry when camping.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2017)

Come camp with us if you can, Shane.Don't worry bout the pig....like Wes said,we won't go hungry,and it'd be great to meet you!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 9, 2017)

We are sure keeping an eye on this and trying to see what we can do. I'd really like to come shake some hands with y'all.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 10, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's the durn truth. I wish I could too. What I lack in talent, I make up for in volume.


Don't worry Hillbilly I'm bringing plenty of sanging juice.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 11, 2017)

I hope to get in some practice soon as I get my guitar out of hock,and some of that smooth sangin' juice will be appreciated.
Lookin' forward to another great time with awl yawl!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't forget about the Tradin' Blanket this year, We need to start thinking of something to bring to trade.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

Dates ???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I believe WAR started as Woody's Area Rendezvous.  There have been WARs in the southern part of the state and WARs in the northern part.  This will be the 3rd WAR north for me.



Woody's Annual Rendezvous.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dates ???



Last full weekend in June last count I had !! June whenever through June 25th.


It tells ya up yonder Quack !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Last full weekend in June last count I had !! June whenever through June 25th.
> 
> 
> It tells ya up yonder Quack !!!



He aint gonna come up here anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2017)

Quack needs to drag his sorry butt up there. Never got to meet the legend in person yet.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Don't forget about the Tradin' Blanket this year, We need to start thinking of something to bring to trade.



I need to trade my truck for a mule and covered wagon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Last full weekend in June last count I had !! June whenever through June 25th.
> 
> 
> It tells ya up yonder Quack !!!



Ain't much on reading back. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint gonna come up here anyway.




I can always sleep in my truck ?? 




NCHillbilly said:


> Quack needs to drag his sorry butt up there. Never got to meet the legend in person yet.





  You ain't missed nuttin brudder !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Quack needs to drag his sorry butt up there. Never got to meet the legend in person yet.



You know how folks get talked about when they ain't at these get togethers !! What I heard about Quack would get me tarred and feathered by the Mods and admins. iffin I repeated it all !! You remember that one feller that was said to get crawling drunk ever time he went to one ??? I thought to my selve, "this feller would fit right in" !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> I need to trade my truck for a mule and covered wagon.



I know where a few wagons and mules are at for sale Dave !! You would have to throw in some boot !! When was the last time you priced a mule ??


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 16, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You remember that one feller that was said to get crawling drunk ever time he went to one ?



I seem to recall a fellar that got himself to that point of inebriation.  I seem to recall he was right fond of Hillbilly's guitar picking.  Wanted to get up close and personal and study his technique.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> I need to trade my truck for a mule and covered wagon.





There`s plenty of mules down here in plantation country. Your choice of colors too. Pair of dapple grays sure would set off a nice wagon. And I also know a wagon maker. He`s even made a few stage coaches too.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 16, 2017)

How does a trading blanket work.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I seem to recall a fellar that got himself to that point of inebriation.  I seem to recall he was right fond of Hillbilly's guitar picking.  Wanted to get up close and personal and study his technique.



He didn't like his pork pine sap flavored did he ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2017)

3ringer said:


> How does a trading blanket work.



Long story short....who ever is participating lays their goods in front of em. Then it starts around the circle, one at a time seeing if someone wants to trade some how or another on what their goods are. It continues until everybody's turn has been. Pretty cool event !! Last one I participated in, everybody was interested in handmade making materials and recurve bows and such, than they were in a brand new in the box Remington .270 I throwed down !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 16, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> He didn't like his pork pine sap flavored did he ??



Different fellar.  This one got hisself uninvited late one night.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Different fellar.  This one got hisself uninvited late one night.



Oh....It must have been late !! Some of us can't hang like we use to and go to bed at a decent hour !! Missed the repo man getting showed the road too !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I seem to recall a fellar that got himself to that point of inebriation.  I seem to recall he was right fond of Hillbilly's guitar picking.  Wanted to get up close and personal and study his technique.



He weren't far away from wearing a git-tar necklace.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> He weren't far away from wearing a git-tar necklace.



Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 16, 2017)

Dang y'all have please got to tell that story.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 16, 2017)

Git outta my face!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 16, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Dang y'all have please got to tell that story.


What Happens at W.A.R. stay's at W.A.R.  Btw thanks for the pig at the last W.A.R. up at Champ's place it and his boiled p-nut's kept us eating all weekend.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 17, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> What Happens at W.A.R. stay's at W.A.R.  Btw thanks for the pig at the last W.A.R. up at Champ's place it and his boiled p-nut's kept us eating all weekend.



Yep.......until it reaches declassified status !! The stuff that never receives that status is only discussed in private and with the ones that wuz in attendance to said event !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2017)

You just gotta come sit around the fire with us and hear it in person.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 17, 2017)

Might just make that happen this year. Uncle Eddie. That pig was no problem. It was our pleasure to send it to y'all. Just wish we could have been there to enjoy it with the crowd. I might have asked before, but are there usually other women sitting around the fire having a drink? My wife would be coming with me, I was just curious.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 17, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Might just make that happen this year. Uncle Eddie. That pig was no problem. It was our pleasure to send it to y'all. Just wish we could have been there to enjoy it with the crowd. I might have asked before, but are there usually other women sitting around the fire having a drink? My wife would be coming with me, I was just curious.



If I can make it , my wife will be along with me. She drinks a drink or few.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yep.......until it reaches declassified status !! The stuff that never receives that status is only discussed in private and with the ones that wuz in attendance to said event !!



Except for a small fee, I'll tell you all kinds of stuff that Greg did.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 17, 2017)

3ringer said:


> If I can make it , my wife will be along with me. She drinks a drink or few.



Sounds good 3 Ringer.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Except for a small fee, I'll tell you all kinds of stuff that Greg did.



I knew it !! I had a feeling that those actions would be held over me !! I guess whats coming next is......for a small fee you could keep your knowledge to yourself ???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2017)

That would require a slightly larger fee, actually.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2017)

Yawl crack me up....lookin forward to that real campfire talk again!

Nick and Greg,my ol truck wouldnt even make a down payment on a pair of mules and a wagon,even if I was brave enough to drive em in traffic!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Mar 26, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Might just make that happen this year. Uncle Eddie. That pig was no problem. It was our pleasure to send it to y'all. Just wish we could have been there to enjoy it with the crowd. I might have asked before, but are there usually other women sitting around the fire having a drink? My wife would be coming with me, I was just curious.



Yes sir, Bring her on. I'm sure they will be more there.  I hope she can sing. Hillbilly can always use the help, Maybe the Cracker can help out this year if he get's his git-tar out of hock lol..


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Yes sir, Bring her on. I'm sure they will be more there.  I hope she can sing. Hillbilly can always use the help, Maybe the Cracker can help out this year if he get's his git-tar out of hock lol..



I'm gettin her back tomorrow....gotta just about re-learn how to play,it's been a year and a half since I played,except for playing my granddaughter's guitar some.
Gotta lot of practicing to do! Wish you lived closer,I need help!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2017)

ttt


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 11, 2017)

I put a 3 " lift kit on my camper over the weekend. I hope it will make it down the FS road without scraping. If not , it will be leveled for the next guy.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2017)

If it's not too far,you might want to ride up there and check it out before you try it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2017)

So is there going to be a thread in the gathering section on the when and where for this shindig? 

I'm not reading 6 pages to find the needle in the hay stack.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 13, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> If it's not too far,you might want to ride up there and check it out before you try it.



It's about 3.5 hours for me. I could stay at Sandy Bottoms if I needed to.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 13, 2017)

3ringer said:


> It's about 3.5 hours for me. I could stay at Sandy Bottoms if I needed to.



Why Sandy Bottoms ?? That is plum up at Tate City ?? I go up there almost everyday !! Surprising enough is that campground has been having more folks than Tate Branch even though the sites are so close to each other !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So is there going to be a thread in the gathering section on the when and where for this shindig?
> 
> I'm not reading 6 pages to find the needle in the hay stack.



Flaustin's in charge,but he don't get much computer time.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 14, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Why Sandy Bottoms ?? That is plum up at Tate City ?? I go up there almost everyday !! Surprising enough is that campground has been having more folks than Tate Branch even though the sites are so close to each other !!



I thought sandy bottoms was just down the road from WAR off Persimmon rd.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 14, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I thought sandy bottoms was just down the road from WAR off Persimmon rd.



Tallulah river has 3 campgrounds. 1st is as stated, 2nd is Tate Branch, 3rd is Sandy Bottoms up at Tate City.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 15, 2017)

Yall set a date yet?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2017)

Last weekend in June.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 26, 2017)

TTT

Last "full" weekend in June !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 26, 2017)

Migmack said:


> Yall set a date yet?



Ain't that the Willis Knob trip weekend ??


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2017)

looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 27, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ain't that the Willis Knob trip weekend ??



Yes it is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 27, 2017)

We will be at halcom creek


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2017)

Migmack said:


> We will be at halcom creek



Holcomb Creek in 2 weeks though Right ?? May 12 or there abouts ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 27, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Holcomb Creek in 2 weeks though Right ?? May 12 or there abouts ??



Yes. and then the last weekend of June also.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 27, 2017)

Migmack said:


> Yes. and then the last weekend of June also.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Good !! I hope you guys will come over to the other side of the county and meet a good bunch of folks !! Yall can designate Glenn as the driver !!! Or Matt !!! That way yall can all ride in his minivan....that he is so proud of !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So is there going to be a thread in the gathering section on the when and where for this shindig?
> 
> I'm not reading 6 pages to find the needle in the hay stack.



I'll start one,sir.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 15, 2017)

ttt. The gate can be unlocked anytime anyone to show up !!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 15, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> ttt. The gate can be unlocked anytime anyone to show up !!


greg, Has anyone cut the grass yet? Or does it need it? I will bring my weed eater so the cracker will have something to do Friday lol..


----------



## Josey (Jun 15, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> I'll start one,sir.



Linky?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2017)

Y'all gonna show up, right? Lookin to have a grand time again! Ian and Aimee are excited. Hopefully the tent ain't moth eatin. Ain't had it out since the gatherin in 2015


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 17, 2017)

Glad to hear yall are coming!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 17, 2017)

It's looking good for me too Dave. Hey Nikki❤❤❤


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


> Y'all gonna show up, right? Lookin to have a grand time again! Ian and Aimee are excited. Hopefully the tent ain't moth eatin. Ain't had it out since the gatherin in 2015


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Ain't lookin good on my end. My sons 29th birthday is on the 24th and wife has plans. She forgot about me mentioning this gathering to her.

I'm ashamed to admit that I didn't put the dates 23-25th together and remember his birthday on the 24th. 

May still find the time to ride up for a day though, just not sure at this point. Of course, I like spur of the moment plans.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

Me and Lil Wy will be there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Me and Lil Wy will be there



Are you camping/staying the duration, Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

We're gonna camp, told Lil Wy that you and Jag were coming and he was ready to pack the truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> We're gonna camp, told Lil Wy that you and Jag were coming and he was ready to pack the truck



Dang.... 

I'm hoping we can at least find a way to ride up for the day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....
> 
> I'm hoping we can at least find a way to ride up for the day.



I hope y'all can too


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....
> 
> I'm hoping we can at least find a way to ride up for the day.



Dang Chief I was looking forward to seeing you and ole Jag again. Last time I saw y'all was at the last get together at Mike's place outside of Macon. I was the only one that showed up to camp. You and Jag and Tomboy boot's and her friend and The Blue's Brother and me was the only one's who showed up. We had a lot of fun anyway and ate real good between you and Blue's Brother cooking. I hear now that all of y'all are sick. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Try to make it if you can..


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like big rain coming to Clayton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Looks like big rain coming to Clayton.



Hammocks with rain flys. 

Maybe this thing will jog a little north and cut ya'll some slack, but right now it isn't looking good. Still too many days out to nail it down for certain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still too many days out to nail it down for certain.



Yeah, don't you be raining on our parade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yeah, don't you be raining on our parade.



I'm too old to rain down as much as ya'll will potentially get. 

Looking at the QPF it looks worse than it may be. Looking at the simulated Radar ya'll stand a chance at having a fairly good weekend with an occasional rain shower. 
The total potential for that area has dropped from 5" earlier this morning to around 3" now and most of that should occur before ya'll even head up that way.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 20, 2017)

I guess we need to play it by ear.I think a group of locals will be there the next weekend.

Should we make a decision to go or no go mid-week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Dang Chief I was looking forward to seeing you and ole Jag again. Last time I saw y'all was at the last get together at Mike's place outside of Macon. I was the only one that showed up to camp. You and Jag and Tomboy boot's and her friend and The Blue's Brother and me was the only one's who showed up. We had a lot of fun anyway and ate real good between you and Blue's Brother cooking. I hear now that all of y'all are sick. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Try to make it if you can..



Yessir Uncle Eddie, I remember that. That has been a good while back. As few of us that we're there, we did have a good day and remember you were the only one camping.

Thanks for the kind words, we are all recuperating from a bad day yesterday.......stomach bug.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> I guess we need to play it by ear.I think a group of locals will be there the next weekend.
> 
> Should we make a decision to go or no go mid-week?



Yeah, I'd say give it a day or two and see what develops. I don't mind some rain, but 4"-5" over the weekend is not something most want to deal with, I'd guess. Been there done that many times.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 20, 2017)

On hold here as well...............


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 20, 2017)

Same here


----------



## K80 (Jun 21, 2017)

As wet as it is, will the vehicles mess up the bottoms?   Don't recon we need to have a gathering on such a nice place and then rut it out.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 21, 2017)

It looks like it's gonna be a wet weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2017)

K80 said:


> As wet as it is, will the vehicles mess up the bottoms?   Don't recon we need to have a gathering on such a nice place and then rut it out.



That's what i worry about. I'd hate to tear up someone's hay pasture and turn the place into a rutted mud hole because it is so wet :/


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 21, 2017)

You folks let me know what yall decide to do. I ordered the portable john this morning. I can cancel it tomorrow if yall decide to reschedule.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


> That's what i worry about. I'd hate to tear up someone's hay pasture and turn the place into a rutted mud hole because it is so wet :/



Lessen there's gonna be a mud rasslin contest.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 21, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You folks let me know what yall decide to do. I ordered the portable john this morning. I can cancel it tomorrow if yall decide to reschedule.



I vote to reschedule.Any suggestions as to an open weekend?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 21, 2017)

Reschedule is good by me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2017)

Y'all let me know if y'all are going to reschedule


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not going to throw out a date because my summer looks pretty crazy right now.  But camping in the rain just ain't no fun.  I've really been looking forward to the comradery and the chance to cook up a feast for everybody, but if it's just me and Cousin Eddie eating 8lbs of shrimp, one of us might get sick, especially if he's had apple pie first.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Reschedule sounds like a good idea at this point, I think. I've spent many weekends sitting in the pouring rain camping, and it's kind of bummer at something like this if we can't even sit around the campfire and talk and pick music and such.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2017)

Yup, I'm with y'all on the reschedule. As long as I know a few weeks in advance I can make sure the work contacts are covered....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2017)

I hate to hear y'all may be canceling, but it may work out to my advantage for making it when rescheduled.

Like Hillbilly said, just ain't the same not being able to set around a campfire, or tearing up someone's beautiful ground.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate to hear y'all may be canceling, but it may work out to my advantage for making it when rescheduled.
> 
> Like Hillbilly said, just ain't the same not being able to set around a campfire, or tearing up someone's beautiful ground.



Same here. I hate it that it didn't work out. Maybe we can make the next one too.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 21, 2017)

Fully agree.  Hunting in the rain is one thing, but camping in the rain is just no fun.  I was looking looking forward to meeting some of you folks so pick another date and I hope to be there.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2017)

I was looking forward to this get-together at first.
Then, I was regretting not being able to make it. 
Now, with the reschedule, I can look forward again...


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 21, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm not going to throw out a date because my summer looks pretty crazy right now.  But camping in the rain just ain't no fun.  I've really been looking forward to the comradery and the chance to cook up a feast for everybody, but if it's just me and Cousin Eddie eating 8lbs of shrimp, one of us might get sick, especially if he's had apple pie first.


Hey Wes, As the Swamp Yankee say's LOL LOL LOL...


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 21, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Reschedule sounds like a good idea at this point, I think. I've spent many weekends sitting in the pouring rain camping, and it's kind of bummer at something like this if we can't even sit around the campfire and talk and pick music and such.


I say call it off, We can do it again in early fall or when ever..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2017)

Yep, early fall would be good, before deer season. Wes, I'll help you eat them shrimps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> I say call it off, We can do it again in early fall or when ever..


We could even combine it with a bunch of D.O.G. folks. I am planning on being in the mountains around Black Rock Mtn. for along weekend around the 18th through 22nd of August for the Total Solar Eclipse that we'll get to see up in NE GA / SW NC anyway. The eclipse is on Monday the 21st of August.


NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, early fall would be good, before deer season. Wes, I'll help you eat them shrimps.


Kinda what I was thinkin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

OK. Ya'll talked me out of it. I do agree. Camping in the rain just aint fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 22, 2017)

Fall sounds better to me also...............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like even the potential for some severe weather in NGA tomorrow through Saturday.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

If even one person wants to come, I will unlock the gate. But...I ain't cutting the grass in the rain !! I canceled the portable john. But can still get it if anything changes !! I ain't seen anybody post that the official W.A.R. north is officially postponed.

Hillbilly......you are the ranking official around here with yor name being red and all !! !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2017)

If I could get down,,,, which I would in a heartbeat,,,, if I could,,,, everyone would show up just to see what a swamp yankee looks like,,,, lol lol lol,,,, seriously though,,,, I sure wish I could,,,, it would be a hoot,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hillbilly......you are the ranking official around here with yor name being red and all !! !!



They just did that so it would match his rosy cheeks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2017)

miguel cervantes said:


> they just did that so it would match his rosy cheeks.



lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 22, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If even one person wants to come, I will unlock the gate. But...I ain't cutting the grass in the rain !! I canceled the portable john. But can still get it if anything changes !! I ain't seen anybody post that the official W.A.R. north is officially postponed.
> 
> Hillbilly......you are the ranking official around here with yor name being red and all !! !!


Wes should have a say in it to, After all it was kinda dumped in his lap. I will go with what Hillbilly say's to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2017)

What say you, Wes?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What say you, Wes?



I summoned him. He said "on the road" !! He will get back with us. He is a very dependable, prompt, johnny on the spot kinda guy !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 22, 2017)

This thread originally belonged to Flaustin1.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 22, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> This thread originally belonged to Flaustin1.



Yes it did, But you ask Wes to take it over... Remember.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> This thread originally belonged to Flaustin1.



Cracker, you round him up !! He ain't signed into the forums sine the 18th of May !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Yes it did, But you ask Wes to take it over... Remember.



 His memory apparently  ain't what it use to be Eddie !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, if you're waiting on official notice, here it is.  WAR is postponed, this was just a drill.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 22, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yeah, if you're waiting on official notice, here it is.  WAR is postponed, this was just a drill.


LOL Wes Your still my hero. I'm glad we put it off. Just to much rain for me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2017)

good deal....I'll see ya'll around 3 tomorrow afternoon


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> good deal....I'll see ya'll around 3 tomorrow afternoon



okie dokie !!


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 22, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> okie dokie !!


ha ha ha ha, You ain't right greg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> okie dokie !!





Uncle Eddie said:


> ha ha ha ha, You ain't right greg.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> ha ha ha ha, You ain't right greg.



Hey !! This crowd is in good standing with the folks that pay the taxes up there. They welcome anytime I have been told !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Appreciate all the updates and so forth on this event thread, and ultimately the cancellation. Great job keeping everyone well informed and updated.

Now, at least I can make plans accordingly for the reschedule when a definitive date is agreed upon.

Lookin forward to new date and hoping to bring the Mrs., she likes to camp.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2017)

I hate to cancel, as I've been looking forward to seeing everybody, but spending the weekend in little groups huddled under a tarp probably wouldn't be much fun, and probably only a few hardcores would show up. Maybe we'll get a good showing in the fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate to cancel, as I've been looking forward to seeing everybody, but spending the weekend in little groups huddled under a tarp probably wouldn't be much fun, and probably only a few hardcores would show up. Maybe we'll get a good showing in the fall.



I've had nothing but light rain here for the past 2-3 days south of ATL about 25 miles.

TD Cindy just arrived.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Here too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2017)

You all could get fancy hotel rooms in Atlanter and spend some time in the big city... shoot I'd bet Nic would even come hang out!  I could see it now ...WAR Peachtree street....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You all could get fancy hotel rooms in Atlanter and spend some time in the big city... shoot I'd bet Nic would even come hang out!  I could see it now ...WAR Peachtree street....





Yeahhhh, yeah, THAT'S the ticket !!! 



We weathered torrential rain and a tornado at "Champs" house this year, plenty of sheds and cover.  When I saw the Messican bug out, OH SNAAAAP!!! 

Still had awesome food and a great time !! 


(and yes I tore up his yard in my F250. . .)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhh, yeah, THAT'S the ticket !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Messican said he did not like being called wet back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You all could get fancy hotel rooms in Atlanter and spend some time in the big city... shoot I'd bet Nic would even come hang out!  I could see it now ...WAR Peachtree street....



Them city folk are kinda sensitive to urban campers with open fires ever sense someone burnt down I-85...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them city folk are kinda sensitive to urban campers with open fires ever sense someone burnt down I-85...



But......I bet the rooms are cheaper !!! I bet ya could put up a bunch of folks for the cost of 3 or 4 rooms up here !! Is the Tech Motel still there ?? It was the happening place back in the mid 70's !! There was always a party there !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> But......I bet the rooms are cheaper !!! I bet ya could put up a bunch of folks for the cost of 3 or 4 rooms up here !! Is the Tech Motel still there ?? It was the happening place back in the mid 70's !! There was always a party there !!



They tend to frown even more on building campfires in the rooms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

The bottom just fell out of the sky here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The bottom just fell out of the sky here.



Can you see the top and if so what does it look like?   I've always wondered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Just curious, what's the weather like up that way ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, what's the weather like up that way ?



Misty, drizzly with widely scattered wet interrupted by brief periods of sun throughout the weekend.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, what's the weather like up that way ?



Pretty soggy.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, what's the weather like up that way ?



Raining


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Copy that^^^^^ same here. 

Messed up our outdoor plans for Jag's birthday also.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 24, 2017)

Still raining !! Looks like it is gona be a all day event !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Still raining !! Looks like it is gona be a all day event !!



I wouldn't lie to ya'll. 

Jis ask Jeff C. If I tell ya there's a nader comin and I get in my truck and leave it's a Bill Engval "here's your sign" moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't lie to ya'll.
> 
> Jis ask Jeff C. If I tell ya there's a nader comin and I get in my truck and leave it's a Bill Engval "here's your sign" moment.



 

Yeah, but I don't think we cared!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I don't think we cared!



Well, Pink Floyd did have a valid point in that song.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but I don't think we cared!



True that.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't lie to ya'll.
> 
> Jis ask Jeff C. If I tell ya there's a nader comin and I get in my truck and leave it's a Bill Engval "here's your sign" moment.



Who said you would tell a not so ??
Did I miss something ??


----------

